# Nehekara Shall Rise - Tomb Kings of The Wraithlord - Admin Challenge 2008



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, now that I have most of the army assembled I will be posting pics of my ongoing Tomb Kings project along with the Thousand Sons army I am doing. Pics within a couple of days of the assembled units.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very cool, very cool. I'm looking forward to seeing what you accomplish with them.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright, here are the pics of the assembled army.

Tomb King (based on the Settra model simply because I just love it) with a Chariot unit










Tomb Prince with Chariot of Fire in a Chariot unit










2 of 4 Ushabti










Horsemen, can be used at a Heavy Horse unit or 2 squads of 5 fast cav










2 units of 10 bowmen


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Screaming Skull Catapult










Casket of Souls (another freaking cool model!)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

WHOA!! He broke out the green stuff! Nice job Wraith..., when are you going to dip these? (Te-he-he):laugh:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Go Go Khemri Chariot of Fire!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First coat on the skellies (which I forgot to take pics of with the rest for some reason):


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Lookin' good there WL. 

Question: Did/Do you have trouble getting your Chariots to light up snuggly? Mine are not firmly based yet, but the wheel spikes tend to get in the way. I'd like them to be uniform, but I imagine I'll have to stagger the unit slightly. But, I didn't assemble the unit myself (traded some Eldar for the TKs, lol, and only the chariots were assembled), and I dunno if this is normal.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah they can be a pain. Best bet is to not use the scythe blades on the wheels and to slightly stagger the way they are glued on the base or they will never line up right.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Skeleton unit champion wip.
I decided that I am NOT going to go with blue or red for the main colour so here is the test mini that I have for you to critique. The model is done for the most part with just a tad more painting on the base to be done and possibly more colour added in depending on the comments. I really like the colours so far but I want to know if the model seems too.... plain to others or if it looks good as is. Keep in mind too that the entire army will end up like this as well. (yes I know this post is pretty much a quote of the one in the other section lol)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Small update: I painted the two gems on the sides of the headband and the studs on the arm band to look like red rubies. Decent effect while breaking up the white look a bit. Truth be told however, I think I prefer it the way it is in the above pics.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok I Would Brown ink the skellies (V. Lightly) coz they dont look old enuff for tomb kings. but i bow to your incredible painteyness


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice work wraith. Everything I've seen of your looks awsome.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I may be changing up the colour scheme on these guys shortly. One of the chaps working at the local GW was showing me the new washes and he used a blue wash over a light grey basecoat and the effect was staggeringly good, especially for Tomb Kings. As I am not planning on painting the shit out of this army and keeping it simple just to game with the effect he showed me was perfect. Once the new washes come out I will update this with a test mini. I may still keep the bone/white shield colour but the head ribbons and such might get the blue.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice. And yeah, the blue and gold is a tad clichéd, but there's a reason it got that way - it works. Actually, I've always wanted to see a TK player use black as their secondary colour, just to see if the could pull it off without making it look too gothic, morose and VC-ish. But I digress. I'd say you're doing quite well thus far, and I can't wait to see the Chariot of Fire all painted up. Never seen it done before, at least not properly. Bunging a couple of torches on the back doth not a Chariot of Fire make.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

First update in awhile but more will come. I have finally settled on a paint scheme for my 
Tomb Kings and this is what it will be:










There is a bit of the red and blue of course but at least I have kept to my word and not made either of them the main colour (especially on the shield). All told this model took roughly 6 hours to do and is mainly foundation paints and the new washes. I am looking forward to having a full army looking like this. Not sure about the sword being the gold colour however so I may try one with rusty steel. Needs playing with no matter what I go with though as it just doesn't look quite right at the moment.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I can see what you mean with the golden sword... The weapon matching most of the ornate detail on the model just looks a bit off. The overall scheme is excellent. I like having a very neutral look to an army, and your white really does this. Have you thought about other shades of blue? As it stands, it keeps giving me the good ol' US Red/White/Blue impression. Would an Aqua or Teal shade be out of place? Or maybe even a Blue/Violet to bring the tone closer to the Reds? 

Dunno, just first impressions of the 'new' look.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I likes it Wraith. Very clean and neutral.

I agree on the sword. I think that the reason its not quite right is because its a solid block of gold, its a bit shiny. The rusted steel may be better, try it and see.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

It's sort of funny - I hadn't noticed the "stars-and-stripes" thing before Hespithe mentioned it, but now I can't stop seeing it. I'd have to echo his recommendation that you change it, though I'd say changing the red might be better than the blue. You could probably make it a deep, regal purple, yes? I could see that working very nicely.

Onto the subject of the weapons. Historically, insofar as a term like that can be applied to armies of the undead in a fantasy world, they wouldn't have been on to steel yet, so I'd caution against it, as good as the effect might be. Ancient brass or bronze would be far more appropriate, as well as helping to keep the image away from the relatively fresh Vampire Counts armies. I believe Wikipedia's got some good pictures of both, if you're in need of references.

Damned impressive, though, particularly the effect on the bone. The washes really are a step up from inks, aren't they?

Anyway. Ecstatic to see an update, and fairly falling out of my seat waiting for the next one. 

As you are, we once were. As we are, you shall be...


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Very nice a lot more detailed than my tomb kings. Nice colours.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the bronze weapon!
Great scheme man. Looks solid!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have decided to make this thread double for the Admin Painting Challenge as well as my project log. No point in double logs for the same army. On to the updates.

I am really getting down to business with the new paint scheme as it has turned out to be one I can knock out in short order indeed. Over the last week, on and off, I have sat down for an hour or so each day and gotten 8 of the Tomb Guard fully finished to the same standard as the above pic. I will be taking pics shortly to show them one, probably once I finish the other 2 Guard and the command squad.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a quick rundown of the army list I am doing. 2000pts all told which I should be able to get done by Feb 

Tomb King
Chariot
Flail of Skulls
Golden Ankhra

Liche Priest
Hieratic Jar

Liche Priest
Cloak of the Dunes
Neferra's Plaque of Might Incantations
Hierophant

Casket of Souls

3 Chariots with Standard Bearer (joins the King)

4 Chariots with Standard Bearer

20 Tomb Guard, Champ, Standard Bearer
Banner of the Undying Legion

2x10 Skeleton Warriors (bowmen)

4 Ushabti

SS Catapult

So far I have 10 of the basic Tomb Guard finished with the Champ and standard bearer still to be basecoated. I also have the first wash done on the bone for 6 of the chariot riders, the catapult crew and one of the tomb king models that I am using as a Liche priest. I will take some pics of the work so far tomorrow.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

i like your painteyness.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

The scheme is GREAT , love the gold :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I got lucky as hell and won some free shit at the store for buying my 5th ed rulebook on the release day so I have my final 10 Tomb Guard to actually finish the unit. These are assembled now, the Catapult itself is finished and work has started on 3 of my chariots and the Casket of Souls. I will try to throw up some pics today if I can.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... coolness. Way to keep it flowing, Wraith.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok here are some wip shots of the models I am working on. The Tomb Guard models are finished and just need bases.


































So far I am liking the way they are turning out. I am not sure however if I like the blue on the chariot as I was originally intending that to be an accent colour that didn't cover large areas. I will most likely end up going back and doing something different with it.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow the horses look amazing as do the tomb guard, you put my tomb king army to shame.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe I forgot to post the pic of the finished catapult


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the distinction between the bone and cloth. Very well done. And, I agree, I think. The blue as an accent colour would contribute more to the army than would the blue as a dominant colour. Thanks for the look-see.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here it is! I had a hell of a time trying to find this thread. Anyway..., I see that you have been very busy Wraith and I must say that your TK's are looking great so far. Your colour choice is right on. Keep it up.k:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

There is some very nice work here. How do you get such a realistic bone look?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

hell they look amazing


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

plug said:


> There is some very nice work here. How do you get such a realistic bone look?


White basecoat, straight from the pot Devlan Mud wash, Bleached Bone highlights on the sharpest edges only, Gryphonne Sepia wash, again straight from the pot. Super super easy hoss.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet paint work like to see more


----------



## idlebrain (Jul 26, 2008)

I still think the blue accent seems a tad bright and pulls the eye too much, but the rest of it looks great. I just came to complain that your Tsons are are missing your attention but these guys seem worth it :grin:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on bone, Wraith. When I get around to DA I'll try that.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This really is beautiful work.


----------

